# can you medicate to groom?



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Why would you think you need to? Please don't assume it's necessary because _YOU_ are nervous. I'm sorry, but if you are already thinking you need to drug your dog to groom him, you aren't ready to do this yourself. You haven't even tried yet.

I realize I'm hypersensitive about this issue (I've had drugged dogs collapse on my table, I have every right to be), but sedatives are ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS a very last resort in a horribly behaved fearful or aggressive dog, to be used only under direct vet supervision. Not just because you haven't ever done it before.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, I'm not nervous at all. Winston is sensitive to having his feet done as well as toenails.. I thought to ease his anxiety some.. I read that some people use a pet sedative called Quiet Moments and I was looking for other people's experience in that area. 
I groom Winston now myself and have never used benadryl or anything else. I enjoy grooming him... I was only concerned about helping him because when he was a puppy he had a problem with his tendons tight in the front paws. He's over this, but still doesn't like a lot of touching there. anyway, I was just thinking of it to ease him.. not me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy can be a real pain about having her feet done - I play lots of pat-a-cake and toe tapping games with chicken rewards, and I find that has helped enormously. We are up to two whole feet of nail clipping per reward, although I often give her a few extra to keep up the progress!

Someone on here had the brilliant trick of smearing almond butter on the grooming arm and letting the dog lick it off while clipping toes - I haven't tried it yet but will certainly be doing so.

A small, cordless trimmer really helps when it comes to feet, especially toy feet. I would love a MiniArco, but they are not available in the UK. I picked up an inexpensive little trimmer - a Hummingbird - on eBay, and it has made doing feet much easier for both of us. It also helps to do feet first, when you are both fresh. But I think that it is a matter of time, and constant repetition and reinforcement - good luck!


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for the input! Treats are a great idea that I did not even think of..duh! I'm still new to this.. trying to set up a home grooming station that's comfortable for both of us. Still getting supplies.. I'll check ebay.. been meaning to do that. Poppy is a nice name. what a lovely color, too!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sorry if I misunderstood and came off as harsh, then. I have an extreme dislike of the casualness with which people are willing to medicate their animals due to having had very bad things happen involving drugs and grooming. As a groomer, I have personally found that none of these things work, homeopathic or otherwise. If anything, they make dogs harder to deal with, because they make them less aware of what's going on, which is confusing and scary, or it just makes them so tired they aren't willing to stand and balance like they need to.

There's a big difference between a dog simply not enjoying something and active, reactive fear of it. Fear a dog can't help feel. Not _liking_ something (with no fear of it) is different. I see processes that dogs don't like this way. Our human kids don't like brushing their teeth and cleaning their room either, but you make them do it anyway, right? If you don't just do it, they don't recognize that's life and they have to deal with unpleasant parts of it and will put up more of a fuss each time, especially if they see that their "you're killing me" act is working on making you feel bad. Dogs are fantastic actors, especially when their owners are involved. They feed off your emotions, and use them against you. Of course if they do actually fear something like nail trimming, you still have to do it. It just requires more patience, treats and praise to help them overcome it, and yes, some dogs never do. So both fear and dislike require some of the distract-and-praise method like *fjm* suggested. And it can take a long time before it truly alters the behavior. But IMO, it's unnecessary to jump to the medication route thinking it will fix a behavioral problem faster. It won't.

My dog doesn't like having her nails done either, despite having never been quicked or razor burned in her life. I get the "you're an evil mom and I might die from this" look every time, every week. Don't let the Oscar-winning moments get to you.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm sorry if you got the wrong impression. I was simply throwing a question out there for info on the idea.. that's what the forum is for, right?
I truly appreciate your advice and opinion. Of course, Winston does better with a groomer, because they are not me.. and won't fall for his sad eyes.  
I plan on being firm but gentle and consistent with praise and treats and such. 
I didn't intend to imply that I wanted to medicate just so I didn't have to deal with him.. that is not the case! He is like one of my children. I only read of the idea and wondered what others had experienced. I do appreciate all advice. 
I'm always searching to educate myself in order to care for Winston in the best way possible. I appreciate your response very much.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Your dog learns from every grooming experience. Each time is an opportunity to make the _next_ grooming more calm.

Any medication inhibits the dog's opportunity to learn.

However, I am starting to use nutureCALM pheronome collars for cats aith awesome results. Not only was I happy with the cats' improved behavior, but that owners were amazed. I have them for dogs yet but haven't had an opportunity to try. The collars last 30 days too.


----------

